# Amarradão



## willg

Oi gente, quero saber o significado da expressao amarradao. Acho que é contente mas nao to certo. Eu escutei como "estou amarradao de ter saido com voces" ou "está amarradao dela."  Me ajudam por favor!!


----------



## Vanda

Estou amarradão em você = apaixonado por você = doido com você...


----------



## nusa

Olá Willg!

"estou amarradao de ter saido com voces" lo interpreto como "estoy encantado de haber salido con ustedes"


----------



## willg

Mas entao amarradao pode ser apaixonado ou contente dependendo do contexto nao é?


----------



## Vanda

Mas a idéia principal de amarradão é encantado, apaixonado, doido, ligadão, de cabeça virada por alguém.


----------



## jazyk

> Estou amarradão em você = apaixonado por você = doido com você...


Aí de fato se usa doido *com *você ou foi um erro de digitação? Só ouço doido *por *você.

Jazyk


----------



## Vanda

Para falar a verdade, não conferi o uso exato. Ouço tanto doido por quanto doido com. O dicionário dá o uso de doido por com o sentido de: apaixonado, arrebatado, entusiasmado e doido com para: muito contente; encantado; envaidecido.


----------



## Maria Maya

Acho que esse uso "doido com" deve ser comum em Minas Gerais (desculpem se me engano), pelo menos me lembro de ouvir minha cunhada, que é de Juiz de Fora, dizer "fulano está apaixonado com ela", o que eu não diria no Rio de Janeiro. Acho lindinho.


----------



## jazyk

Eu não acho nada. Acho errado.

Jazyk


----------



## Alandria

Não sabia que isso existia! 
Vivendo e aprendendo... 

(me refiro ao uso dessas palavras com a conjução "com")


----------



## Vanda

Acertou na mosca, Maria.  Sou daquela região e o que me veio à mente foi o uso regional de lá! Agora, vou até fazer questão de ver como o pessoal desta região diz...


----------



## Lusitania

Em Portugal ouvimos expressões brasileiras "amarradão" e "gamadão" em você. Sou amarradão/Gamadão no Wordreference

Em Português daqui temos muitas expressões: sou doida por, sou passada por, sou viciada em, etc. Isto em tom mais coloquial e calão.
Sempre achei estas expressões amarrado e gamado (que significa roubado aqui) muito engraçadas no contexto brasileiro.


----------



## faranji

Nunca tinha ouvido 'gamadão'. Mas já ouvi muito 'vidrado em'...


----------



## Vanda

Faranji, é que parece que o gamadão está dando/ ou já deu lugar ao amarradão.


----------



## Lusitania

Eu continuo gamadona


----------

